# Black with red?



## Pigeondude100 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey guys
So one of my black toghie pigeons passed away this morning, leaving me with a pair of red toghies and his female mate. My question is, what kind of color would i get if i mated the red cock with the black hen? And also would breeding the black hen with a full white or a black and white normal iranian highflyer cock still keep the ringneck look?
Thanks for the help guys I'm in a tough situation now after the death and I just want to plan ahead on how i will be breeding these guys in spring


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Your red bird mated to a black could produce only reds and blacks if the reds are recessive red masking black and your black carries rec. red. Did your pair of blacks ever produce a rec. red? Do you know if your reds have come from a family tree of all reds, or other colors also? If other colors, what colors?


----------

